# Really ugly icon for ShopTemp



## playallday (Dec 8, 2010)

.​


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm also confused by that.

I'm wondering whether the OP was banned because of this post, or is still posting.


----------



## mameks (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah, I was wondering that as well...
Also, why does the 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Forum led by:


 bit enlarge if you pas the mouse over it?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 8, 2010)

He's not actually banned, that is his member title. As for the weird icon don't worry about it. Does it really matter now?


----------



## Stephapanda (Dec 8, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing. Is that forum going to be removed?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 9, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> He's not actually banned, that is his member title.


Yeah, I think he knows that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





But I saw it earlier, it's kind of...out of place.


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah, it does look fairly strange...


----------



## Law (Dec 9, 2010)

It's probably a really old icon to indicate that the forum is Read Only.

Chances are they didn't realise they had any of the old icons left because this is the first time they've made a forum read only since the new skins.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 9, 2010)

doesnt matter now since shoptemp is toast


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 9, 2010)

Switch to the lite or classic skin and you'll see why it's that icon. (It's the icon for a locked forum btw)

Also, why did you camouflage your name in the top left? Got something to hide?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 9, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Switch to the lite or classic skin and you'll see why it's that icon. (It's the icon for a locked forum btw)
> 
> Also, why did you camouflage your name in the top left? Got something to hide?


He's hiding the fact that he was on his dupe account when taking the picture.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow that's very ugly o.o


----------



## playallday (Dec 9, 2010)

.


----------



## Langin (Dec 10, 2010)

@Tundra Lol but I can see your name! xD


----------



## playallday (Dec 13, 2010)

.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 13, 2010)

They'll probably remove the forum before that happens.


----------

